# Magpul sticks it to them



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Goodbye Colorado --- HELLO Texas and Wyoming

Magpul finalizes departure from Colorado in response to gun-control bills - Washington Times


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

God bless.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is why I buy MAGPUL they make a great product this just makes it even better


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> This is why I buy MAGPUL they make a great product this just makes it even better


Yessir -- Magpul is top of the line.

For instance: Ruger issues Magpul 30-round mags (3 actually) with its SR-556. And no one has a better name than Ruger.
Many of the best rail and sling parts, and shotgun furniture changes are Magpul. I should own stock in the company .... ::clapping::


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome to Texas Magpul!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Welmoe to the best damn state in the union!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Welcome to Texas Magpul!!


Welcome to Wyoming Magpul!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good for them, and us! South Carolina tried hard to recruit them but, glad they took a stand and made the move anyway.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I hate to be reminded just how far Colorado has fallen. When I was a kid, I ran a trap line in Colorado. Of course, now it's illegal to trap. You could hunt bears and Lions with dogs. No more, now they have all kinds of issues with Lions and Bears around the suburbs, I wonder why?

Idiots!!! How in the hell will we ever open their eyes?

Damnit!

AJ


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats to TX and WY. Time to buy some more P-mags and some flip up sights.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll bet a month's income that the community around where Magpul is/was located is some kind of pissed today. You won't find anyone walking THOSE streets admitting they are a liberal!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

From the article: " Magpul’s announcement shortly after the bills were signed touched off a bidding war from officials in at least two dozen states hoping to attract the company, which supports 200 direct jobs and 400 supply-chain jobs and contributed an estimated $85 million annually to Colorado’s economy"

Texas and Wyoming will gladly take that money and those jobs. Feel sorry for the folks that lost their jobs in Colorado but they voted themselves outta work.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Among those that stand with us you will find a rather large amount of MAGPUL products. If it would hurt the budget everyone should by something from MAGPUL this week big or small it all adds up.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I think I'm finally gonna run that Magpul sticker on my truck. Have always been a fan of Magpul, they make GREAT stuff and are stand up folks. I support them leaving that liberal ass state. I wanted to live there until I realized how terrible the laws were...now it will forever be nothing more than a vaction spot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If enough companies behave this way, perhaps the sheepel will get the message that liberalism is not free despite all promises. It must might cost your job or worse.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruger SR-556 with Magpul butt stock and QDs, Limbsaver recoil pad, Magpul 30-round mag








On Mossy 590(SP), Magpul butt stock, Limbsaver recoil pad








Magpul forend with MagGrip panel kit, foreward sling mount, QD, Light mount and rail


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> I'll bet a month's income that the community around where Magpul is/was located is some kind of pissed today. You won't find anyone walking THOSE streets admitting they are a liberal!


I have a cousin that lives in Erie, there are a lot of conservatives that live out there. The damn masses in Denver and the liberal bastion areas of vail/aspen etc. ruin that state for everyone else.

AJ


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very small LGS shop about 50 miles from here. I stop in every time I get near it. If he does not have anything I want or need at the time I still buy at least 1 MAGPUL mag on the way out just to support him and MAGPUL. Never have enough MAGs


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A J said:


> I hate to be reminded just how far Colorado has fallen. When I was a kid, I ran a trap line in Colorado. Of course, now it's illegal to trap. You could hunt bears and Lions with dogs. No more, now they have all kinds of issues with Lions and Bears around the suburbs, I wonder why?
> 
> Idiots!!! How in the hell will we ever open their eyes?
> 
> ...


Lions>Bears,at the moment.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just ordered some for stocking stuffers (my stocking). I love the 20 round Magpul mags!


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad to see Magpul take a stand and make em pay. Put your money where your mouth is!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Aw shucks, and I'm moving to Colorado. I realize some of the idiotic laws I'm walking in to, but if some of us don't go there and vote against them, they'll just keep getting worse. Uphill battle, me not being a hollywood schmuck, but it is what it is.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If you don't like Magpul you are un-American.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Magpul leaving a corporate office in Colorado means the antis can say they didn't completely move out of Colorado.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have Magpul furniture on my Colt LE6920, I run the 20 and 30 round Magpul magazines, I also have a couple of Magpul rails. 

Their move from Colorado is in my estimation an appropriate response to a regulatory situation that was inconsistent with their business. Why support a community or state with the revenue you business and workers generate when the citizens of that community, rail against or cannot legally own the product you produce? 

I think Magpul would have liked to have stayed in Colorado, yet the anti gun stance of the polotics in Colorado would have made that difficult. Now lets see if other companies take the hint and pull out of other such state and relocate to states more hospitable to their business and products.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Kahr arms is relocating to pike county. Its one county over. They already started building a new headquarters. Its not done yet. Colorado had a good name in my eyes. That's too bad.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Now lets see if other companies take the hint and pull out of other such state and relocate to states more hospitable to their business and products.


They already have. For instance Beretta just pulled up stakes away from Maryland and is moving their whole operation to Tennessee.

Here's an excerpt from an article:
*
Another refugee is Kahr Arms of Rockland County, N.Y. Following New York's enactment of the so-called S.A.F.E. Act, Kahr announced that it would be moving some of its operations from the Empire State to more gun-friendly Pennsylvania. Prior to New York's new law, Kahr had been considering building a new facility, with 80-100 additional jobs, in Orange County, N.Y. When asked about the move by the Wall Street Journal, Kahr Vice President of Sales and Marketing Frank Harris said of New York, "We don't feel welcome."

PTR Industries, a maker of semiautomatic rifles in Bristol, Conn., has also chosen to move. In reaction to Connecticut's recently enacted legislation, the company confirmed in June that it would be moving to Aynor, S.C. Similarly, fellow Connecticut gun maker Stag Arms and the Palmetto State have shown mutual interest.

Other manufacturers, such as Sturm, Ruger & Company and Beretta, have sought out firearm friendly states for their expansion plans, with Ruger opening a new plant in North Carolina. Even Remington, which has built firearms in Ilion, New York, for over 150 years, is reported to be looking to move part or all of that operation to a gun-friendly state.*


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

As I have always said, don't like the state gov't just move! Co was on the short list of states I was considering come retirement, it quickly fell of the list once I noticed the upcoming bills. Now those bills have become laws. I swear people are getting stupid, if it makes a job than do the work, I'm getting really tired of the "hand out" people in this nation.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a sincere feeling that Pennsylvania will go the way of Colorado. The eastern part of the state is filling up with out of staters quickly. New York and New Jersey types. I can't go into a fireworks store. The official reason is that Pennsylvania residents aren't experienced enough? Really. Well im just glad these out of staters can't buy ammo in pa. So. 

The politics and policies are spreading.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There is actually mixed messages with some of what is happening. Magpul leaves a corporate office behind in Colorado. Corporate Beretta USA will remain based in Maryland.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

James m said:


> I have a sincere feeling that Pennsylvania will go the way of Colorado. The eastern part of the state is filling up with out of staters quickly. New York and New Jersey types. I can't go into a fireworks store. The official reason is that Pennsylvania residents aren't experienced enough? Really. Well im just glad these out of staters can't buy ammo in pa. So.
> 
> The politics and policies are spreading.


Virginia is the same way. The libtards are slowly taking over. Both Senators and our Governor are sickening liberals. Even my newspaper, The Richmond Times Dispatch, which used to mostly have a conservative slant is now full of PC crap. This state voted in Obama TWICE. I guess I need to go back to Mississippi.

Here is an example of Virginia -- I pulled this excerpt from the article about Beratta I linked in a post above (or below depending on how you have this site setup). 
*
Beretta's Jeff Reh told me in no uncertain terms that Virginia was taken off the table due to the election of longtime Democratic operative Terry McAuliffe as governor last year. Not only is McAuliffe anti-gun, but he ran blatant ads declaring his anti-gun credentials and agenda. Beretta has had a facility in Fredericksburg, Va., for years, but chose not to expand there. Elections have consequences. Thanks, governor.*


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Corporate Beretta USA will remain based in Maryland.


I can't speak to that -- the Corporate hdqtrs. But, here is some real good background info on why they are making the move (manufacturing) to Tenn.

Anatomy of a Move: An In-Depth Look at Beretta's Decision to Leave Maryland for Tennessee - American Rifleman


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The headquarters will follow. It is just a matter of staging the move to be least disruptive to the business.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Official statement from Beretta USA earlier this year:

Beretta U.S.A. anticipates that the Gallatin, Tennessee facility will involve $45 million of investment in building and equipment and the employment of around 300 employees during the next five years.

Beretta U.S.A. has no plans to relocate its office, administrative and executive support functions from its Accokeek, Maryland facility.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Official statement from Beretta USA earlier this year:
> 
> Beretta U.S.A. anticipates that the Gallatin, Tennessee facility will involve $45 million of investment in building and equipment and the employment of around 300 employees during the next five years.
> 
> Beretta U.S.A. has no plans to relocate its office, administrative and executive support functions from its Accokeek, Maryland facility.


Regardless -- Maryland shot themselves in the foot (pun intended)


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Official statement from Beretta USA earlier this year:
> 
> Beretta U.S.A. anticipates that the Gallatin, Tennessee facility will involve $45 million of investment in building and equipment and the employment of around 300 employees during the next five years.
> 
> Beretta U.S.A. has no plans to relocate its office, administrative and executive support functions from its Accokeek, Maryland facility.


Yet.  They've got real estate to dispose of, people to move, etc. Let them take it in steps. Finish one. Then plan the next.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybe when these people are out of work, and the state tries to figure out how to make up lost tax money people will look around and ask why. Nah, they will blame it on greedy businesses who dont want to pay their fair share.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Maybe when these people are out of work, and the state tries to figure out how to make up lost tax money people will look around and ask why. Nah, they will blame it on greedy businesses who dont want to pay their fair share.


I thought they'd blame it on Bush.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a feeling that Colorado is thinking that everyone will be too busy buying pot and getting high to care that they lost all that revenue. I guess they didn't think if they aren't working they won't be able to afford to get high. I guess i'm not smart as liberals, But I do know that's not good business.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sargedog said:


> I have a feeling that Colorado is thinking that everyone will be too busy buying pot and getting high to care that they lost all that revenue. I guess they didn't think if they aren't working they won't be able to afford to get high. I guess i'm not smart as liberals, But I do know that's not good business.


 They think Pot will slove all their problems. Wait till the bill comes due in a few years. It did not work in other countries it won't work here.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

A J said:


> I have a cousin that lives in Erie, there are a lot of conservatives that live out there. The damn masses in Denver and the liberal bastion areas of vail/aspen etc. ruin that state for everyone else.
> 
> AJ


 AJ, I hear that they may change the name to "Denver,California. Left Coast transplants bringing their demented politics with them. JMO of course.


----------

